# Pelham Training in Bloomington



## SAR_One (Sep 11, 2009)

So I know people get heated about accelerated schools.... I am not new to the world, I spent the last 6 years doing helicopter medivacs in the military, patching up people and such. 
I am now a contractor and work in Iraq most of the year. I ride in convoys now with soldiers/marines where I fly a UAV overhead during the missions. But numerous occasions I have provided medical assistance which has certain legalities if something went wrong/somebody found out-military experience aside, need that NREMT to be safe... 
Wondering thoughts on the school if anybody has gone. Looking at the 2 week course in Bloomington, Indiana. Searched and found a post or two, but no real information. 


Thoughts on the school, *not about peoples views of accelerated schools*, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## whatw14578 (Sep 11, 2009)

I went to them for Emt school a few years ago and it was a good experience and they helped you out as much as you needed. They had about 6 people in the class that where just like you doing the same kind of work and such but just needed the NREMT cert. I say go for it.. you will be just fine with the teachers they have in charge.


----------



## SAR_One (Sep 11, 2009)

great. thanks for the info. It seems decent, the biggest thing is that after searching the net I didnt find any threads anywhere about people totally dismissing the school, or talking trash about it. I was just looking for some reassurance before I shoot them the 1500 for the course(which I think was only 1200 last year). 
But the GI Bill will reimburse they claim. 

Again, thanks for the reply


----------



## whatw14578 (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah it was only 900 when i went but i know the pass rate for them is normally 95-100% my class had a 100% pass rate


----------



## ceej (Sep 12, 2009)

Pelham is a great program.

The accelerated EMT is a very solid program and the instructors have a way of teaching that makes it very difficult to forget.

They just expect you to study and it can be daunting if you don't like to read as you are covering a 700 page book in 10 days (the remaining days you're either doing skills, testing, or clinicals).

I'm currently attending their Medic class, and they have an accelerated medic class in progress too. We all usually stay at the same hotel and most of us are more than happy to stay after and assist the EMT students who may need it.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 12, 2009)

I wondered how much the test was going for these days?

R/r 911


----------

